# Karen



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

Karen (slang) - Wikipedia
What does it mean to be a ‘Karen’? Karens explain


> Karen is a pejorative term for a white woman perceived as entitled or demanding beyond the scope of what is normal. The term is often portrayed in memes depicting white women who use their white privilege to demand their own way. Depictions include demanding to "speak to the manager", being racist, or wearing a particular bob cut hairstyle



Karen è un termine colloquiale usato in AmE per indicare una "donna bianca che si crede legittimata ad avere pretese che vanno al di là di ciò che è lecito".
Essendo il background culturale degli Stati Uniti molto diverso dal nostro so che non è facile trovare un equivalente, ma mi chiedo se anche in italiano ci sia un nome proprio (non un cognome che si riferisce ad una persona specifica) che, come stereotipo, associamo ad un comportamento del genere.

Grazie


----------



## Starless74

Ho lavorato per anni nell'assistenza clienti e centinaia di volte mi sono trovato ad avere a che fare con chi pretende (spesso anche a sproposito) di "parlare con un responsabile" per ottenere qualcosa; da noi, i ruoli cliente vs lavoratore non si sovrappongono alle etnie in modo così netto da rendere anche solo pensabile uno stereotipo come quello descritto, figurarsi inventare un nome/maschera che lo tipizzi in modo così "controrazzista".

In ogni caso, non mi risulta che in Italiano il "cliente difficile" – in generale, a prescindere dal sesso, dall'etnia o dall'acconciatura – abbia ancora "beneficiato" di un nomignolo _ad hoc_. Noi tutt'al più abbiamo _Fantozzi_, per ragioni diverse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Attenzione, una "Karen" può essere una cliente, ma non necessariamente il contesto deve essere quello.
Una Karen (negli US) è quella che chiama la polizia per fare arrestare uno che gli ha parcheggiato un po' troppo vicino all'auto perchè lei è la nipote del vice sceriffo, che si rifiuta di fermarsi all'ALT se il poliziotto è di colore, che viene beccata ubriaca fradicia alla guida ma pianta un casino perchè l'agente di origine messicana ha osato ammanettarla (procedura obbligatgoria negli US). Credo che una Karen sia spesso anche "white trash".
Our American friends can shed some light on this


----------



## symposium

Così su due piedi direi che una "Karen" è una che pensa che tutto le sia dovuto, ma come giustamente dice Starless è un personaggio così tipicamente statunitense e legato alle caratteristiche della società americana che non penso sia possibile trovare un equivalente in italiano, per ovvie ragioni storiche e geografiche. Al massimo possiamo cercare di dare una definizione del fenomeno americano, cioè che cosa intendano gli statunitensi per "Karen".


----------



## rrose17

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che una Karen sia spesso anche "white trash".


Obviously I can't help finding an Italian term but I'd say a Karen is absolutely _not _white trash. The name refers to someone who thinks of themselves in the position to criticize and control others (especially people of colour) and who assumes their status is protected. The term is very, very commonly used and unfortunately, in my opinion, has a sexist overtone to it. A man doing the same thing might be called a jerk or a racist but would not be grouped together as an overly entitled person.


----------



## theartichoke

Paulfromitaly said:


> Attenzione, una "Karen" può essere una cliente, ma non necessariamente il contesto deve essere quello.
> Una Karen (negli US) è quella che chiama la polizia per fare arrestare uno che gli ha parcheggiato un po' troppo vicino all'auto perchè lei è la nipote del vice sceriffo, che si rifiuta di fermarsi all'ALT se il poliziotto è di colore, che viene beccata ubriaca fradicia alla guida ma pianta un casino perchè l'agente di origine messicana ha osato ammanettarla (procedura obbligatgoria negli US). Credo che una Karen sia spesso anche "white trash".
> Our American friends can shed some light on this


As it's a newish and probably evolving term, it's hard to give an exact definition, but I don't think racism is an integral part of it: Karens are white, but they can be defined as Karens without having done anything racist. Being overly demanding and entitled with an equally white supermarket employee is classic "Karen" behaviour. I'm reasonably sure that they're _not _usually "white trash": Karens tend to be middle-class and have a certain amount of social privilege, hence the entitlement.

#5 popped up while I was writing this, and I agree with rrose, not only about the social class issue, but about the sexism of the term. "Karen" can be used to silence and dismiss _any _middle-aged white woman who's simply speaking up because she's being treated shoddily. A man is being assertive and making sure he's not being brushed off or ripped off; a woman doing the same thing is a "Karen."


----------



## elroy

theartichoke said:


> "Karen" can be used to silence and dismiss _any _middle-aged white woman who's simply speaking up because she's being treated shoddily. A man is being assertive and making sure he's not being brushed off or ripped off; a woman doing the same thing is a "Karen."


I don’t agree with this.  The term is definitely not used to describe “any middle-aged white woman who's simply speaking up because she's being treated shoddily.”  It’s about the way she complains, the entitled attitude she displays in doing so, and/or the pettiness of the thing she’s complaining about.  I also recently found out that the term has become unisex, so it’s now also used to describe men doing the same thing.

A woman complaining in a respectful, reasonable manner about a serious offense or mistreatment is not a Karen.


----------



## theartichoke

elroy said:


> I don’t agree with this.  The term is definitely not used to describe “any middle-aged white woman who's simply speaking up because she's being treated shoddily.”  It’s about the way she complains, the entitled attitude she displays in doing so, and/or the pettiness of the thing she’s complaining about.  I also recently found out that the term has become unisex, so it’s now also used to describe men doing the same thing.
> 
> A woman complaining in a respectful, reasonable manner about a serious offense or mistreatment is not a Karen.


I don't want to get into an argument about this, but my point wasn't that the term is defined as "any middle-aged white woman speaking up about shoddy treatment." It's that assertive speech and behaviour by women have a long history of being viewed and treated differently from assertive speech and behaviour by men: therefore, what A might perceive as a woman complaining in a reasonable manner about a non-trivial issue, B (holding certain conventional views about women) might perceive as a woman unreasonably complaining in an entitled way about something petty, and dismiss her justified complaint as Karen behaviour.

Or, the woman herself might resign herself to the shoddy treatment and refrain from making her justified complaint, for fear that she'll be perceived as a Karen if she opens her mouth. Even if the purpose and origin of the "Karen" label was to criticize a certain kind of genuinely unacceptable behaviour, now that the label exists, it can be used as one more tool to shut up a woman saying something you don't like.

If men are now also being labelled Karens for similar behaviour, that's a step forward, despite any implications that such men are behaving like entitled women.


----------



## Penyafort

I guess it could be hard to find a term if the meaning is based on that assumed 'white privilege', as the European society is not racialized the way the American is. If it has more to do with 'class' or 'status' and refers to a woman who likes complaining using bad manners, there'll probably be equivalents in most European languages too.


----------



## elroy

@theartichoke, thank you for elaborating.  It sounds like you're talking about the way the term could be _abused_ or _misused_.  That's not what we're talking about here, or at least not what I was talking about.  Pretty much any term can be abused or misused, but that's a separate matter from what the term actually _means_.  Sometimes terms expand their scope of usage to include more than what they initially meant, but I don't believe "Karen" has evolved to include what you’re describing. If I heard someone label a woman reasonably complaining about a serious infraction a "Karen," I would find that jarring and bizarre.



Penyafort said:


> that assumed 'white privilege'


I don't think that's necessarily a crucial part of the definition.  I can certainly see the term being used about a woman of a different race acting a certain way.  Basically, the stereotype originated with white women, probably because they constitute the largest percentage, by far, of privileged women who act this way, but for me the term is mostly about behavior rather than race.  So if someone used "Karen" to describe an _Asian_ middle-class woman who asked to talk to a store manager because an employee wouldn't give her a $12.60 refund when it was actually past the 30-day period during which refunds were allowed, I would _not_ find that jarring or bizarre.

I'll give another example.  I recently moved and had to park my moving truck illegally in front of the building to unload it because that's pretty much what you have to do in many residential areas of Chicago where parking spaces are extremely scarce.  Although I was technically partially blocking a driveway, the driveway was very wide and I made sure I was in no way blocking anyone's access to or from the parking garage the driveway led to.  In other words, I may have technically gotten a ticket, but I wasn't actually obstructing anyone, and of course, as I thought was blindingly obvious, it was temporary and I was only doing it because I had do.  Well, as I was in the truck, a woman comfortably drove out of the driveway and made a point of stopping just behind the truck, saying "Hey, jackass, that's our driveway!" to me, and then driving off.  When I told a friend about this later, he called her a "Karen" even though he didn't know her race.  Indeed, her behavior was very Karen-like.  She was privileged to enjoy a designated parking space in a parking garage, and probably felt that she was entitled to having the driveway be fully clear at all times, whether or not that actually made a practical difference.  In other words, she was not willing or able to show empathy for a very human circumstance anybody could find themselves in, and could only think about the fact that I was technically parked illegally and inconsequentially blocking a small part of the driveway.


----------



## rrose17

I think what you describe fits arti’s (and my) idea about the sexist nature of the term to a T. The woman was being a jerk but very, very, easily got slotted into a group of entitled, privileged women. If a man had said this he would be called an asshole, full stop. Karens exist, no argument, but the point was that the term has become an all-too-easy dismissal of any woman who speaks her mind.


----------



## elroy

Sorry, what?  No.  The term was _not_ used as "an all-too-easy dismissal of any woman who speaks her mind."  On the contrary! It was used to describe a very particular behavior and attitude: one that was precisely about entitlement and privilege, as I very clearly described.  I would _not_ have used the term if she had yelled at me rudely for actually blocking the driveway (a legitimate complaint).  I may have called her "rude" or "bitchy" or any number of things referring to her tone, but I would not have called her a "Karen."  Finally, as I said earlier, the term is now used to describe men who behave this way as well, so if it had been a man in the scenario I described, he could have been described as a "Karen" too.


----------



## symposium

I do think, though, that the name "Karen" was chosen because it's a typically white woman's name (in the US), and so it is racially connotated. I can't help but feeling sorry for all those Karens around the world who actually are very nice people. Obnoxious and entitled people (both men and women) like the woman in elroy's example would be probably labled a  rompicoglioni in Italy.


----------



## elroy

symposium said:


> I do think, though, that the name "Karen" was chosen because it's a typically white woman's name (in the US)


Definitely!  But I think it has evolved since then.


----------



## theartichoke

I think that, at bottom, the point about the term being sexist boils down to the fact that a gendered term (a name common among women of a certain age, class, and race) has been coined to describe a _woman _who behaves in a certain way, implying that there's something specifically female about this kind of entitled behaviour, or that such behaviour is largely confined to women, while men behave in similarly entitled ways but there's no equivalent term (e.g., "a Michael") for them.


----------



## elroy

Good point.

I vote for “Jeff.”


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Obnoxious and entitled people (both men and women) like the woman in elroy's example would be probably labled a  rompicoglioni in Italy.


The point is they are "called" rompicoglioni just like most of those Karens are also called "bitch", but then someone went even farther and chose a first name, "Karen".
We kind of did the same thing for example with wailers - given they only existed in Southern Italy, in a movie they would likely to be named "Concetta" or "Addolorata" or something similar.


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> the woman in elroy's example would be probably labled a  rompicoglioni in Italy.


I'd rather call her  ''una stronza arrogante''.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> I'd rather call her  ''una stronza arrogante''.


I agree, but we don't have a name for the stereotypical "stronza arrogante", do we?


----------



## Penyafort

theartichoke said:


> a gendered term (a name common among women of a certain age, class, and race) has been coined to describe a _woman _who behaves in a certain way,


Would you consider guido, dago and fritz, words coming from male names, gendered or ethnicized terms? Have they ever been used for women?


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> I agree, but we don't have a name for the stereotypical "stronza arrogante", do we?


You are right,  we don't  to my knowledge.


----------



## Penyafort

Paulfromitaly said:


> given they only existed in Southern Italy, in a movie they would likely to be named "Concetta" or "Addolorata" or something similar.


Interesting. Would _sei una Concetta_ be understood by many Italians in a certain way?


----------



## symposium

That's the point: "Addolorata/Concetta" are typically Southern Italian women's names, the way "Karen" is, I think I understand, a typical US white middle-class woman's name. What it means is that white middle-class American women are often perceived as entitled and arrogant, whereas Southern Italian women are not perceived as entitled and arrogant by default. If you say that a woman is a typical "Concetta" all one might infer is that she's a typical Southern Italian woman, whatever that may entail.


----------



## danieleferrari

Penyafort said:


> Interesting. Would _sei una Concetta_ be understood by many Italians in a certain way?


I definitely wouldn't.


----------



## rrose17

symposium said:


> "Karen" is, I think I understand, a typical US white middle-class woman's name


Also of a certain age. Karen is an older name now. I know a lot of women named Karen, but none under 40.


----------



## theartichoke

Penyafort said:


> Would you consider guido, dago and fritz, words coming from male names, gendered or ethnicized terms? Have they ever been used for women?


Interesting question. "Dago" and especially "fritz" are way before my time: I recognize the first as a dated ethnic slur for an Italian (like "wop"), but I didn't know it came from a name, and I have no clue if either "dago" or "fritz" was used for women, or if there were other derogatory terms specifically for Italian or German women.

"Guido" I'm a bit more familiar with, and as far as I know, it's both gendered and directed at a specific ethnicity. I don't know if there's a female equivalent ("Guida"?!), as I've never been around people who actually use the term. In my high school (Toronto, 1980s), there was a sizeable contingent of Italian-Canadian kids, probably first-generation, with a certain style of dressing and doing their hair. These were the "Ginos" and "Ginas" (so equal-opportunity as far as gender goes), and while you'd have to ask one of them how they felt about the term, I never got the sense it was particularly derogatory: it seemed more to describe a certain ethnically-related style subculture, since you could be Italian-Canadian and _not _be a Gino/a. Of course, the term may have originated as a slur back in the days when Italians _did _face a lot of discrimination here, but that was at least a good 30 years earlier, so I can't say.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Penyafort said:


> Would _sei una Concetta_ be understood by many Italians in a certain way?


It depends on what you mean by "a certain way".
I think many of us would guess that a "Concetta", nowadays, is a 60 plus woman from Southern Italy.
Of course there's no stigma attached, it's just stereotypical name.


----------



## elroy

symposium said:


> What it means is that white middle-class American women are often perceived as entitled and arrogant


No, it just means that _certain_ white middle-class American women are perceived as entitled and arrogant.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> It depends on what you mean by "a certain way".
> I think many of us would guess that a "Concetta", nowadays, is a 60 plus woman from Southern Italy.
> Of course there's no stigma attached, it's just stereotypical name.



But I don't think we would turn the name into a common name with an indefinite article : 'una Concetta'.  

I just don't think Italians have that way of creating common names from first names, like 'a Karen', 'a Guido (un truzzo, piu' o meno)', 'a John (a prostitute's client).

Rendering 'Karen' in Italian would require a lengthy and boring descriptive translation, I think.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Odysseus54 said:


> I just don't think Italians have that way of creating common names from first names, like 'a Karen', 'a Guido (un truzzo, piu' o meno)', 'a John (a prostitute's client).


Casi classici ce ne sono. Per esempio la "perpetua", ovvero la collaboratrice domestica del sacerdote, deriva il nome dalla governante di don Abbondio nei "Promessi sposi".


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Casi classici ce ne sono. Per esempio la "perpetua", ovvero la collaboratrice domestica del sacerdote, deriva il nome dalla governante di don Abbondio nei "Promessi sposi".


Direi che in questo caso si può parlare a pieno titolo di antonomasia.

Più in generale, i pochi esempi italiani derivano da personaggi letterari o cinematografici:
ad esempio, chi ha più di quarant'anni probabilmente capirà subito che "Furio" indica una persona eccessivamente pedante,
se non proprio un maniaco ossessivo (grazie al film: _Bianco, rosso e Verdone_).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Starless74 said:


> Direi che in questo caso si può parlare a pieno titolo di antonomasia.
> 
> Più in generale, i pochi esempi italiani derivano da personaggi letterari o cinematografici:
> ad esempio, chi ha più di quarant'anni probabilmente capirà subito che "Furio" indica una persona eccessivamente pedante,
> se non proprio un maniaco ossessivo (grazie al film: _Bianco, rosso e Verdone_).


Concordo, tanto che se qualcuno descrivesse una persona come "un Furio" oppure "un ragionier Ugo", molti capirebbero il riferimento.
Per ovvie ragioni storico culturali negli USA è possibile associare un nome ad uno specifico gruppo etnico/geografico e anagrafico (Karen è bianca, di mezza età e magari spesso del Mid-West) mentre da noi è più complicato.


----------



## giginho

Mi avete fatto venire in mente che a Torino e provincia si suole dire "il Guido" per indicare l'autista del pullman/tram: "chiedi al Guido dove devi scendere per andare al Museo Egizio".

Si può anche dire: "vestito così sembri un Guido della GTT (Gruppo Torinese Trasporti)".

Per tornare al Karen, secondo me non c'è verso di renderlo in italiano con un nome proprio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Mi avete fatto venire in mente che a Torino e provincia si suole dire "il Guido" per indicare l'autista del pullman/tram: "chiedi al Guido dove devi scendere per andare al Museo Egizio".


Non posso fare a meno di sospettare che ci sia  più una relazione con "guidatore" che la derivazione da un nome proprio.


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo, hai totalmente ragione: Guido è usato perché ricorda il verbo guidare, ma è l'unico esempio che io sappia esistere in italiano di un nome proprio usato per indicare una categoria di persone. Sicuramente siamo lontani dal Karen iniziale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Non posso fare a meno di sospettare che ci sia  più una relazione con "guidatore" che la derivazione da un nome proprio.


Penso anche io. Magari un giorno qualcuno se ne uscirà con un "*Costanza* la stronza", sempre per motivi di assonanza.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> "*Costanza* la stronza", sempre per motivi di assonanza.


costanza la stronza per assonanza......alle volte sei geniale!!!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Penso anche io. Magari un giorno qualcuno se ne uscirà con un "*Costanza* la stronza", sempre per motivi di assonanza.


A questo punto sarebbe più "evocativo" il nome "Oronzo" di cui fra l'altro domani 26 agosto  si festeggia l'onomastico. Auguri.


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> A questo punto sarebbe più "evocativo" il nome "Oronzo" di cui fra l'altro domani 26 agosto  si festeggia l'onomastico. Auguri.


Oronzo, detto Ronzu, è però legato nell'immaginario all'allenatore nel pallone di Banfiana memoria; forse questo collegamento lo svincola dall'assonanza aiscrologica....o forse no


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> A questo punto sarebbe più "evocativo" il nome "Oronzo" di cui fra l'altro domani 26 agosto  si festeggia l'onomastico. Auguri.


In generale si, ma come equivalente di una Karen serve un nome di donna.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> In generale si, ma come equivalente di una Karen serve un nome di donna.


esiste il femminile: Oronza, abbreviato a Ronzìna


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> esiste il femminile: Oronza, abbreviato a Ronzìna


Non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che portasse questo nome, diffuso nel leccese, che non usasse il diminutivo Oronzino/Oronzina, per ovvi motivi.


----------



## symposium

Ma il punto è che "Karen" non è usato per assonanza, perchè rima con qualcosa, ma perchè è il classico nome da donna bianca di mezza età (negli Stati Uniti), ed evidentemente la maggior parte delle donne bianche di mezza età negli Stati Uniti (la maggior parte delle quali forse si chiama "Karen") sono delle stronze. Da noi al massimo ci sono solo nomi che sono geograficamente caratterizzati, ma più che dare per scontato che un Ciro, un Salvatore, una Concetta o una Annunziata siano genericamente meridionali, o un Gennarino napoletano, altro questi nomi non dicono.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> evidentemente la maggior parte delle donne bianche di mezza età negli Stati Uniti sono delle stronze


 

Non credo di aver capito o forse spero di non aver capito..
Non credo che esistano statistiche a riguardo, ma sono certo che le donne americane che si comportano da  "Karen" siano comunque una piccola minoranza, non certo "la maggior parte delle donne bianche di mezza età".


----------



## symposium

Ma allora per quale motivo pensi che vengano chiamate "Karen"?


----------



## Odysseus54

symposium said:


> Ma allora per quale motivo pensi che vengano chiamate "Karen"?



It's just a meme.  Here it sort of traces it back to when it possibly began.

How does a meme start?  Think of Tafazzi, tafazzismo ecc.  I was gone, it must have been well into the 90's, and all of a sudden my Italian acquaintances whom I chatted with from Florida started talking about Tafazzi.  Tafazzi here, Tafazzi there.  I didn't understand what the hell they meant until I asked, and then I solved the riddle.  It's really stupid stuff, that these days circulates at the speed of light because of the damn social media.

Before cybertime these constructs existed but moved very slowly.  How long will have taken for "Uncle Tom's cabin" Tom to become _a Tom_, that is a subservient, non-rebellious black man, to be contrasted to the new breed of the Malcom x's, Angela Davis's etc?  To find out you can only follow the paper trail.  There's no reason, just how it happened.

I mean, behind it you can find this habit of ours to generalize, categorize, conceptualize and label similar things/people with names.  It's why we talk, and it's how we think..


----------



## elroy

Paulfromitaly said:


> Per ovvie ragioni storico culturali negli USA è possibile associare un nome ad uno specifico gruppo etnico/geografico e anagrafico (Karen è bianca, di mezza età e magari spesso del Mid-West)


I'm not sure how common this is in the US.  In fact, off the top of my head I can't think of another example.  There's "Average Joe," but that's different, since we use the adjective "Average."  It's not just "Joe."  Can you think of any other examples?



symposium said:


> Ma il punto è che "Karen" non è usato per assonanza, perchè rima con qualcosa, ma perchè è il classico nome da donna bianca di mezza età (negli Stati Uniti),


No, it's not.  It's *a* common name among white middle-aged women, but so are lots of others: off the top of my head, Cathy, Donna, Judy, Cheryl, Anne, Jill, and the list goes on.  There's nothing special about "Karen" that makes it "*the* classic name" for women of this group; it just happened to be the one that was chosen for this meme.



symposium said:


> ed evidentemente la maggior parte delle donne bianche di mezza età negli Stati Uniti (la maggior parte delle quali forse si chiama "Karen") sono delle stronze.


This is definitely not true.  As I said earlier, *some* women behave this way, so the term "Karen" arose to describe *those women*.  That's all there is to it!

Imagine about 5% of Italian men were very rude to waiters at restaurants, and the name "Roberto" started being used to refer to that type of Italian man.  5% is very far from "*most* Italian men."  Similarly, the use of the term "Karen" doesn't say anything about what percentage of white middle-aged American women it applies to.


----------



## gnommero

Tornando al topic, non credo ci sia un nome proprio, ma mi viene in mente il termine "sciura" specialmente se usato in un contesto non propriamente milanese. E' una figura tanto stereotipata da avere un lemma nella versione inglese di Wikipedia
Sciura - Wikipedia


----------



## underhouse

Paulfromitaly said:


> Salve
> 
> Karen (slang) - Wikipedia
> What does it mean to be a ‘Karen’? Karens explain
> 
> 
> Karen è un termine colloquiale usato in AmE per indicare una "donna bianca che si crede legittimata ad avere pretese che vanno al di là di ciò che è lecito".
> Essendo il background culturale degli Stati Uniti molto diverso dal nostro so che non è facile trovare un equivalente, ma mi chiedo se anche in italiano ci sia un nome proprio (non un cognome che si riferisce ad una persona specifica) che, come stereotipo, associamo ad un comportamento del genere.
> 
> Grazie


Si che c'è: la contessa Serbelloni Mazzanti Vien dal Mare.

Da wikipedia:

Il personaggio incarna lo stereotipo dell'aristocratico che si crede superiore agli altri per il proprio titolo nobiliare e per la propria ricchezza. Viene descritta come una delle maggiori azioniste della Megaditta. All'interno della pellicola, la nobildonna è coinvolta in diverse situazioni, in cui umilia – spesso involontariamente – Fantozzi e Filini.

Figlia della "bellissima" Isa Serbelloni Vien dal Mare e di un ignoto conte, la contessa ha assunto anche il cognome Mazzanti dopo che il padre sposò in seconde nozze, per "un tragico errore", un tale ragioniere Ugo Mazzanti[4].

Per la forte carica satirica e per alcune frasi diventate _cult_, il personaggio ha acquisito valore di antonomasia; _Serbelloni Mazzanti Vien dal Mare_ viene spesso citato come esempio di cognome nobiliare palesemente fasullo o per indicare qualcuno che si dà false arie di superiorità, e viene spesso aggiunto, con intenzioni derisorie, al nominativo di persone dal cognome multiplo.[5][6]


----------



## Paulfromitaly

underhouse said:


> Si che c'è: la contessa Serbelloni Mazzanti Vien dal Mare.
> 
> Da wikipedia:
> 
> Il personaggio incarna lo stereotipo dell'aristocratico che si crede superiore agli altri per il proprio titolo nobiliare e per la propria ricchezza. Viene descritta come una delle maggiori azioniste della Megaditta. All'interno della pellicola, la nobildonna è coinvolta in diverse situazioni, in cui umilia – spesso involontariamente – Fantozzi e Filini.
> 
> Figlia della "bellissima" Isa Serbelloni Vien dal Mare e di un ignoto conte, la contessa ha assunto anche il cognome Mazzanti dopo che il padre sposò in seconde nozze, per "un tragico errore", un tale ragioniere Ugo Mazzanti[4].
> 
> Per la forte carica satirica e per alcune frasi diventate _cult_, il personaggio ha acquisito valore di antonomasia; _Serbelloni Mazzanti Vien dal Mare_ viene spesso citato come esempio di cognome nobiliare palesemente fasullo o per indicare qualcuno che si dà false arie di superiorità, e viene spesso aggiunto, con intenzioni derisorie, al nominativo di persone dal cognome multiplo.[5][6]


NON è un nome proprio come Karen e si riferisce ad una persona in particolare.
Chiamare una donna Karen non ha semanticamente lo stesso significato che chiamarla "Kim Kardashian" anche se l'atteggiamento è lo stesso.
Se potessimo scegliere una persona invece che un nome, allora sarebbe molto più facile.


----------



## gnommero

A proposito di antonomasia, anche se con altro significato, a Firenze "una ciana" (diminutivo di Luciana) è (o meglio era) usato per indicare una popolana nota come pettegola o, come si dice che " 'un regge nemmeno i'semolino"


----------

